# Fodder for goats



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

Anyone here growing fodder for goats? 
I'm looking for a way to cut my feed cost and heard that fodder can do just that, and the health benefits are a plus. 

I have 2 Doe's 2 bucks and 6 kids. 4 kids are still on Doe's.

How much should I be feeding them?

How many different trays do I need to start out with, so I can have it on hand everyday?

What's the best seeds to grow? 
I have oats right now. 

Any advice and tips would be great. Thanks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We tried fodder some years ago and I'm thinking we may need to do that again. We live in Central Texas and humidity was our struggle..or it causing mold. We will need to figure that out. But there are several amazing you tube channels addressing fodder. There are so many ways and idea and you will need to see what best suites your situation. We may start by sprouting for the ducks, chicken, geese and turkey. Then maybe venture out to goats.
We bought a huge plastic shelving unit and seed trays when we did it. We used barley as our grain to fodder. Wheat, oats, BOSS all can be used.

Best wishes


----------



## double j (Aug 16, 2021)

happybleats said:


> We tried fodder some years ago and I'm thinking we may need to do that again. We live in Central Texas and humidity was our struggle..or it causing mold. We will need to figure that out. But there are several amazing you tube channels addressing fodder. There are so many ways and idea and you will need to see what best suites your situation. We may start by sprouting for the ducks, chicken, geese and turkey. Then maybe venture out to goats.
> We bought a huge plastic shelving unit and seed trays when we did it. We used barley as our grain to fodder. Wheat, oats, BOSS all can be used.
> 
> Best wishes


Thanks, I have done sprouts for the chickens and turkeys. I live in Louisiana so humidity may be a problem for me too.


----------

